# الحركة الموجية ( الاهتزازية ) (شرح مبسط)



## محمد حسن نصر (25 أغسطس 2007)

الحركة الموجية ( الاهتزازية ) :​ 
هي الحركة التي يصنعها الجسم المهتز على جانبي موضع سكونه أو اتزانه الأصلي مثل حركة البندول البسيط .​ 



​ 


أو هي الاضطراب أو الحركة التي تحدث في الوسط عندما يتحرك كل جزء من أجزائه حركة اهتزازية تسري بالتتابع من نقطة إلى أخرى .
وتسمى الحركة الاهتزازية في أنقى صورها بالحركة التوافقية البسيطة.​ 
س : هل لاحظت ما يحدث على سطح الماء عندما ترمي حجرا في بركة ماء؟​ 



​ 

تشاهد اضطرابا على شكل دوائر يكون مركزها موضع سقوط الحجر ، وينتشر الاضطراب إلى أن يصل إلى جوانب البركة.​ 
ما المقصود بالموجة؟​ 
هي الاضطراب الذي ينتقل في اتجاه معين وبسرعة معينة ولا يستلزم ذلك انتقال جزيئات الوسط الذي تسري فيه الموجة ، بل إن الجزيئات تتحرك حركة اهتزازية دورية حول مواضع اتزانها – مواضع استقرارها - ، أي تتحرك حركة توافقية بسيطة يمكن تمثيلها بيانيا بالمنحنى الجيبي .​ 



​ 

تعريف الموجة:​ 
هي اضطراب لحظي ينتقل في الوسط المحيط بمصدر الاضطراب في اتجاه معين وبسرعة معينة ويقوم بنقل الطاقة في اتجاه انتشاره.​ 



​ 

هل الموجة مادة؟​ 
لا تعتبر الموجة مادة، ولكنها تسري خلال المادة دون أن يصحب ذلك انتقال المادة ، وتحمل الموجة الطاقة من مكان إلى آخر،تنتقل الطاقة من مكان لآخر بواسطة تحريك نقاط الوسط المتموج رغم أن جزيئات الوسط نفسه لا تنتقل من مكان إلى آخر في اتجاه انتشار الحركة الموجية.​ 

جميع أشكال الحركة الموجية تنتقل من خلال الموجات. ​ 
تكون الموجات :​ 
كيف تتكون الموجات؟
كيف تسري الموجات خلال الأوساط المختلفة؟​ 
بسبب اهتزاز المصدر يحدث اضطرابا في الوسط المادي فتنتج عنه حركة موجية.​ 



​ 

المصادر المهتزة:​ 
من المصادر المهتزة :​ 
اهتزاز وتر – اهتزاز فرعي شوكة رنانة – بندول بسيط مهتز – ملف زنبركي مهتز – غشاء طبلة مهتز – اهتزاز حبل – اهتزاز سطح الماء.​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 

الموجات الميكانيكية :​ 
هي الموجات التي تنشأ عن مصدر مهتز مثل الشوكة الرنانة أو الوتر المهتز ، وهي تحتاج إلى وسط مادي لانتقالها حيث تهتز جزيئات الوسط بنفس تردد المصدر المهتز وتقوم بنقل الطاقة في اتجاه انتشارها ، ولا يمكنها الانتشار في الفراغ مثل موجات الصوت .
وتسمى موجات مادية كذلك مثل حزمة من الإلكترونات ،أو حزمة من الأيونات​ 

شروط الحصول على موجات ميكانيكية :​ 
1 – وجود مصدر مهتز أو متذبذب .
2 – حدوث نوع من الاضطراب ينتقل من المصدر إلى الوسط المادي.
3 – وجود الوسط المادي المرن الذي يحمل هذا الاهتزاز.​ 
الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية :​ 
هي الموجات التي تنشأ نتيجة لاهتزاز مجالات كهربية ومجالات مغناطيسية متعامدة على بعضها وتنتشر في اتجاه واحد.
وهي لا تحتاج لوسط مادي لانتشارها حيث يمكنها الانتشار في الفراغ بسرعة ثابتة قدرها 3 × 10 ^8 م/ث
مثل موجات الضوء ، الأشعة السينية .​ 



​ 



​ 

كيفية انتقال الموجات الميكانيكية :​ 
عندما يهتز المصدر المهتز بكيفية معينة تهتز أجزاء الوسط المحيط به بنفس الكيفية ، وينتقل هذا الاهتزاز من نقطة إلى أخرى في الوسط على التتابع بانتظام على هيئة حركة موجية.​ 
يمكن تصنيف الموجات الميكانيكية إلى نوعين هما :
1 – الموجات الطولية .
2 – الموجات المستعرضة.​ 
أولا : الموجات الطولية ​ 



​ 



​ 

تزداد كثافة الهواء في مناطق التضاغط نتيجة لتقارب جزيئات الهواء ، وتقل في مناطق التخلخل نتيجة لتباعد جزيئات الهواء.​ 
تعريف الموجات الطولية :
هى الموجات التي تهتز فيها جزيئات الوسط المادي ذهابا وأيابا في نفس اتجاه حركة انتشار الموجة.
وهي تتكون من تضاغطات وتخلخلات .
مثل : موجات الصوت ، والموجات التضاغطية لزنبرك​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

التضاغط :
هو الموضع الذي تتقارب فيه جزيئات الوسط من بعضها.
التخلخل :
هو الموضع الذي تتباعد فيه جزيئات الوسط عن بعضها.
كل موجة طولية تتكون من تضاغطات وتخلخلات​ 



​ 

انتقال الموجات الصوتية في الهواء :
ينتقل الصوت في الهواء أو أي غاز آخر على هيئة موجات طولية تتكون من تضاغطات وتخلخلات .
أي أن موجات الصوت تنتقل في الهواء على هيئة موجات طولية.​ 



​ 

ثانيا : الموجات المستعرضة :​ 



​ 

تعريف الموجة المستعرضة :
الموجات المستعرضة : 
هى الموجات التى تهتز فيها جزيئات الوسط فى اتجاه عمودى على اتجاه انتشار الموجة .
وهي تتكون من قمم وقيعان.
مثل : موجات الماء – الموجات في حبل – الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية .​ 



​ 

القمة : هي النقطة التي تمثل النهاية العظمى للازاحة في الاتجاه الموجب ، أي هي أعلى نقطة يصل إليها الإضطراب الموجي. 
القاع : هو النقطة التي تمثل النهاية العظمى للازاحة في الاتجاه السالب ، أي أخفض نقطة يصل إليها الإضطراب الموجي.
كل موجة مستعرضة تتكون من قمم وقيعان.​ 



​ 



​ 

الموجات المائية :
على سطح الماء :
تتحرك جزيئات الماء عند السطح حركة اهتزازية إلى أعلى وإلى أسفل عموديا على اتجاه انتشار الموجة ، أي يحدث على سطح الماء موجات مستعرضة .
في عمق الماء :
بينما تتحرك جزيئات الماء في عمق السائل في نفس الوقت في اتجاه حركة الموجة مكونة موجة طولية.​ 



​ 



​ 

انتقال الموجات في المواد المختلفة:
قد وجد أن كلا من الموجات الطولية والموجات المستعرضة يمكن إحداثها في الأجسام الصلبة إلا أن سرعة انتشار الموجات الطولية في المواد الصلبة تكون دائما أكبر من سرعة انتشار الموجات المستعرضة فيها وذلك بسبب كبر قوى التماسك بين جزيئات المواد الصلبة.
بينما تحدث موجات طولية فقط في كل من السوائل والغازات ، نظرا لأن السوائل والغازات ليس لها مرونة القص أي الاستجابة للتغير في ترتيب طبقات المادة ، أي إنه لحدوث موجات مستعرضة فإن ذلك يستلزم وجود حد معين من قوى التماسك بين جزيئات الوسط وهذا الحد لا يتوافر في السوائل والغازات.​ 
الموجات الدورية
هي الموجات التي تتكرر بانتظام بكيفية واحدة في فترات زمنية متساوية​ 


​ 

إذا كان الإضطراب الذي يكون الموجة ناتجا عن الاهتزاز الذي يتكرر كل فترة زمنية معينة تعرف الموجة عندئذ بأنها موجة دورية ويمكن وصفها بالطول الموجي والتردد.​ 
الحركة الاهتزازية : هي حركة دورية يتحرك فيها الجسم المهتز إلى جانبي موضع استقراره ( إتزانه ) بالتناوب بحيث يكون زمن الحركة إلى أحد الجانبين مساويًا لزمن الحركة إلى الجانب الآخر، وتتميز بأن القوى المحصلة المؤثرة في الجسم المهتز تعمل في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه الازاحة الحادثة، ولذلك تسمى هذه القوة باسم : قوة الاسترداد أو قوة الارجاع.
ويعبر عن إزاحة الجسيم( ص ) ، وسرعته ( ع ) ، و عجلته ( جـ ) بالدوال المثلثية ( دالة الجيب جا ، دالة جيب التمام جتا ) ولهذا تسمى الحركة الاهتزازية في أنقى صورها بالحركة التوافقية البسيطة . ​ 
الحركة التوافقية البسيطة : هي نوع من الحركة الاهتزازية تكون فيها قوة الاسترداد ( الإرجاع ) متناسبة طرديًا مع الازاحة الحادثة للجسم المهتز وفي اتجاه معاكس لها.
أو هي الحركة التي تتناسب فيها عجلة (تسارع) الجسم طردياً مع مقدار الازاحة عن موضع الاتزان، و يكون اتجاه العجلة ( التسارع ) مضاداً لاتجاه الإزاحة.​ 



​ 



​ 

خصائص الموجات :​ 
الاهتزازة الكاملة : هي الحركة التي يعملها الجسم المهتز عندما يمر بنقطة واحدة معينة في مسار حركته مرتين متتاليتين في نفس الاتجاه.​ 
النبضة : هي الاضطراب الفردي الذي لا يتكرر مثل القمة أو القاع​ 



​ 

الطول الموجي :ويرمز له بالرمز (




) ويقدر بوحدة متر.​ 
تعريف عام :هو المسافة بين أي نقطتين متتاليتين على الموجة ولهما نفس الطور ( متفقتين) .​ 



​ 

الطول الموجي :
في الموجات المستعرضة:
هو المسافة بين أي قمتين متتاليتين أو قاعين متتالين على الموجة.​ 



​ 



​ 

في الموجات الطولية :
هو المسافة بين مركزي تضاغطين متتالين أو مركزي تخلخلين متتالين​ 



​ 

العلاقة بين عدد الذبذبات والطول الموجي :
المسافة = عدد الذبذبات × الطول الموجي
الطور : 
هو موضع واتجاه حركة النقطة في الحركة الموجية عند أي لحظة.
أي هو المقدار الذي يحدد موقع الجزىء المتذبذب واتجاه حركته في لحظة معينة ويتحدد بمقدار الازاحة واتجاهها.
الدقائق التي لها نفس الازاحة وتتحرك في نفس الاتجاه وبنفس السرعة تكون في طور واحد.​ 



​ 

كل نقطتين متماثلتين مثل ( أ ، جـ ) أو ( ب ، د ) تتحركان بكيفية واحدة وفي وقت واحد في اتجاه واحد يقال عنهما متماثلتين في الطور أي تتحركان بنفس الكيفية مقدارا واتجاها.
قوة الاسترداد ( الارجاع ) :
هي القوة المحصلة التي تعمل على إرجاع الجسم المهتز إلى موضع إتزانه عندما يزاح عن ذلك الموضع. ​ 
التردد ( ت ) :
هو عدد الاهتزازات الكاملة التي يعملها الجسم المهتز فى الثانية الواحدة. 
وهو يساوي عدد الأمواج التي تمر بنقطة معينة فى مسار الحركة الموجية فى الثانية الواحدة.
وهو يساوي تردد المصدر المولد لهذه الموجات .​ 



​ 


ويقدر بوحدة هرتز أي ذبذبة / ثانية. 

الزمن الدوري ( ز ثانية ) :هو الزمن الذي يستغرقه الجسم المهتز لإكمال اهتزازة كاملة ( دورة واحدة ). 


أو هو الزمن الذي يستغرقه الجسم المهتز ليمر بنقطة واحدة في مسار حركته مرتين متتاليتين في اتجاه واحد.​ 

العلاقة بين الزمن الدوري والتردد:



​ 
سعة الموجة( أ متر ) : هي أقصى إزاحة للجسم المهتز عن موضع اتزانه.​ 
أو هي المسافة بين نقطتين متتاليتين تكون سرعة الجسم المهتز في إحداها صفر ، وفي الأخرى أقصى سرعة.​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
الإزاحة ( ص متر ) :هي البعد بين موضع سكون ( موضع اتزان) الجسم المهتز وبين موضعه في تلك اللحظة.​ 


​ 
موضع الاتزان ( الاستقرار) :هو الموضع الذي تكون فيه محصلة القوى المؤثرة في الجسم تساوي صفر. ​ 
سرعة انتشار الموجة ع ( م/ ث ) : هي المسافة التي تقطعها الموجة في زمن قدره ثانية واحدة أثناء انتشارها.​ 

العلاقة بين سرعة انتشار الموجة والطول الموجي :عندما يكون تردد المصدر المهتز ( ت ) هرتز ، و الموجات تقطع مسافة ( ف ) متر خلال فترة زمنية قدرها ( ز ) ثانية ، فإن سرعة انتشار الموجة ( ع ) م/ ث تكون :​ 


​ 
وعندما تقطع الموجة مسافة ( ف ) تساوي الطول الموجي (



) ، فإن الزمن المستغرق يصبح مساويا للزمن الدوري ( ز)​ 


​ 
وتعرف المعادلة الأخيرة باسم المعادلة العامة للموجات .​ 
سرعة انتشار الموجة = الطول الموجي × التردد​ 
العلاقة بين الطول الموجي (



) والتردد ( ت ) عند ثبات السرعة ( ع ) :​ 
مثل حركة موجتين مختلفتين تنتشران بسرعة واحدة في وسط واحد .
كاهتزاز شوكتين رنانتين مختلفتين في التردد في الهواء.​ 


​ 
التمثيل البياني بين التردد والطول الموجي :​ 


​ 
العلاقة بين الطول الموجي (




) و السرعة ( ع ) عند ثبات التردد ( ت )​ 
مثل حركة موجتين متماثلتين في التردد وتنتشران بسرعتين مختلفتين في وسطين مختلفين.
كانتقال موجة مائية بين منطقتين إحداهما عميقة والثانية ضحلة ​ 
التمثيل البياني بين الطول الموجي , والسرعة ​ 


​ 



منقول:67: :67:​​
​


----------



## الميكانيكا (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mu86 (27 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المعلومات


----------



## د.محبس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تعاريف مهمة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة ومرتبة
عمل ممتاز 
مشكور يا معلم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة ومرتبة
عمل ممتاز 
مشكور يا معلم


----------



## سفينة الرياض (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك على هذا المعلومات*​


----------



## ياسر على مصطفى (31 أغسطس 2012)

جميل جدا


----------

